# Carter Burwell's "The Morning Show" uses virtual instruments?



## Poirot45 (Apr 5, 2022)

Wondering whether anyone else has listened to Carter Burwell's score for Apple TV's "The Morning Show"? I'm certain the tracks use virtual instruments, definitely for the string section, perhaps not for guitars and piano.
Just surprises me that with Apple spending $15 million an episode, they can't afford a real orchestra for the score 🤷‍♂️.Do you guys think this is more common for TV shows now?


----------



## D Halgren (Apr 5, 2022)

@carterburwell


----------

